# Shark HD Extended Bed Version vs Digital Wood Carver



## KeystoneChuck (Jul 31, 2013)

I am in the final steps of buying my second CNC router (first was a Carvewright, stop laughing haha). I have narrowed my choices to the Shark HD w/ extension bed (25" x 49") and the Digital Wood Carver (24" x 40") both have pros and cons. Has anyone have anything to say both positive and negative about these machines. I like the Shark with the idea of the alum. bed and metal y lead screw. The Digital wood carver has a MDF bed but 3/8" rubber belts for the y axis. The Shark has a plastic/metal plate reinforced gantry uprights where the DWC has all metal gantry uprights. As far as price when you factor in buying the VCarve Pro for $599 and installing on DWC vs BobCad and the Shark comes with the VCarve Pro, there is a difference of $1000.00 ($4000.00 for DWC and $5,000 for Shark) Let me know your thought before I pull the trigger on one of these machines. PS have a Carvewright Version C machine if anyone wants a Chinese paper weight.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Charles,

Welcome to the Forum.

Burl, the man behind the Digital Wood Carver is a member of this forum. You can shoot him an email and ask any additional questions you may have.

Router Forums - View Profile: bwt409


----------



## KeystoneChuck (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks, I have been in contact with both Burl & New Wave (Shark CNC) several times in the past weeks. I joined this forum so I could possible get a unbiased assement of these machines. Obviously the Shark Forum will be biased for the Shark and visa versa for the Digital Wood Carver which is perfectly understandable. Just thought if somebody had experience with these machines or had a buddy with these machines they could chime in their pros and cons. I definatly like the factor that Burl is the guy who designed, built, and sells the machine. But at the same time is that a risk factor further down the line?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Charles, welcome to the forum.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Charles,

Welcome to the Router Forums!

You might want to check out the Shark Forum for some information on the problems they have had with the aluminum bed. With the extended bed the problems might be even worse. I'm not sure how they are modifying the machine for you but I know the shorter bed has given a lot of people trouble. Clamping across the sections of the bed causes the workpiece to be pushed down and makes it hard to keep things level.

I do have an original Shark Pro with the MDF bed and did not have a problem with clamping and love how it cuts. I also have a Shark HD 1 with the aluminum bed and have added aluminum angles under the bed to tie it all together, it helps but you still get a little deflection. The gantry on both of my machines was carved deeply with NEXTWAVE AUTOMATION and the name of the unit. This does not seem to be a problem on the Shark Pro but on the HD 1 using the heavier router there is deflection and vibration in the back of the gantry. They have stop carving the gantry and this does help to a certain extent. I also added adjustable bearing to the HD 1 which also helped.

Nextwave is coming out with a software add on for the controller that will allow you to zero on the 4 corners of the project after you have it clamped to you bed and it will adjust your toolpaths for any variations in level it finds. Of course you never know when they will release it for use (it will be an added cost), the 4th axis they promised over 3 years ago has still not been released (Shark users however are already using the 4th axis and there is documentation on the net if you want to turn spindles).

There are a few other machines coming out that you might search and consider before you make a final decision.

The most important thing to do is put the machine on a sturdy stand and level it before you hit the GO button.

Work Safe, Have Fun, Cut Some Wood,


----------



## arvind (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi Mike,
I have a small project that i need CNC routed. Consists of 3 panels, 2 panels are 9"x12" identical and the other 19" x 8" with raised letters (3 D) would you be interested. If yes i can email the PDF file for you to let me know the cost. I am in the market for a CNC Router but need to do some more research. Thanks


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Arvind, 
Welcome to the Router Forums.

I'll send you a PM.


----------

